
Ask HN: Dear Recruiters Stop Asking why do you want to work for our company - syed123
Nothing worthwile came out of this question.
At the end of the day everyone wants to get paid.
======
NotPaidToPost
To me the real purpose of this question is to see if the candidate did a
minimum of homework about the company and what it does.

~~~
ziddoap
I don't understand the beat-around-the-bush approach to this.

"Do you know what we do here?" "Did you find anything interesting about our
history?" "Have you done any homework on the company and what it does?"

Ask straight questions, get straight answers. Ask round-about questions,
expect round-about answers. In the second case, it's a lot of words without
much being said.

